# Handling Facilities



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From "Ask the Vet".....DTN

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&product=/ag/free/expertadvice&vendorReference=0702DE53&paneContentId=70107&paneParentId=70104


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Two good things a person needs in the cattle business. Good bulls and a good way to handle cattle.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

For the last 3 months I've been in the process of redoing my corrals, going slow and deliberate. Just as the article says alleys to wide are NO GOOD, along with any type of V and square corners. I'm staying away from all three, even the modified Bud Box to load my tub has an octagon shape at the corners.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

TJH said:


> For the last 3 months I've been in the process of redoing my corrals, going slow and deliberate. Just as the article says alleys to wide are NO GOOD, along with any type of V and square corners. I'm staying away from all three, even the modified Bud Box to load my tub has an octagon shape at the corners.


A good source for cattle handling is Temple Grandin. IMHO, she's a genius.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

TJH said:


> Just as the article says alleys to wide are NO GOOD, along with any type of V and square corners.


Alleys too wide is probably the most common mistake made during construction....but it is correctable with out a great deal of extra work.

Regards, Mike


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Ralph, I have her book. I built a V wing into the alley just exactly like she said and it was a nightmare for me. The cattle would balk everytime, wouldn't even play follow the leader always one that wouldn't go, so I tore it out and bought a tub and diverter gate for between the tub and alley for load out from the tub. Never have like loading out the squeeze chute. For now I'm using reclaimed material and wood before going steel. Don't care how well you plan there will always be something you wish that had been done differently, and if that happens change will somewhat easier before concrete and steel come into play.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

TJH said:


> Don't care how well you plan there will always be something you wish that had been done differently, and if that happens change will somewhat easier before concrete and steel come into play.


I always try to build semi-permanently. Some stuff has been in over 10 years. To me, building too permanently at the beginning doesn't allow for changes, and, like you, if it t'ain't working, I like to make changing things easier.

Ralph


----------

